# Classic diesel



## Poppa (Apr 8, 2016)

we are in the market for a class A older model that has a towing capacity of around 10,000#. Prefer diesel but a hefty gas burner would be fine. Slides not important single queen bed (have dog that won't sleep on floor.


----------

